

Ask HN: Fios or Optimum Online Boost? - dzlobin

Hey guys,<p>I'm in NYC and about to move. It looks like I can either get Fios 20/15 or Optimum's Boost 30/5. Any one have experience with both? Or even if you have either I'd love to hear what you think of it.
======
awad
Optimum user for a few years. Don't have FiOS in my area yet, so nothing to
compare to, but I'm fairly satisfied with OO. The speed is GREAT. The customer
service, much less so. I've had a few instances where a neighbor cancelled
their service and had my line taken out as well by the technician. Also,
there's always Cablevision's wonderful random down times to deal with. That
being said, it's the one of the fastest downstream connections in the country
AFAIK, and certainly the fastest in the city.

